# Long term rental in Ensenada



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone know someone I can contact about a non-vacation rental?


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Not sure if we're supposed to post companies...so I'll send you a private msg with a good person/company to call for the Ensenada area.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

terrybahena said:


> Not sure if we're supposed to post companies...so I'll send you a private msg with a good person/company to call for the Ensenada area.


That's the way to do it, terry.


----------



## ValVel (Jan 16, 2015)

boating2go said:


> Anyone know someone I can contact about a non-vacation rental?


Ensenada Craigs list works very well.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A google search for “Departamentos en rent en Ensenada, Mexico“ provides these and other leads:

*Casas y Departamentos en renta Ensenada | Vivanuncios*
rentar-casa.vivanuncios.com.mx/rentar-departamento+ensenada

*se rentan bonitos departamentos en Ensenada son amueblados*, de una y dos recamaras respectivamente, seguros y limpios, ... RENTO CASA EN ENSENADA …
Departamentos en renta Ensenada | Locanto™ renta en Ensenada
ensenada.locanto.com.mx › Inmuebles Renta

*En la categoría departamentos en renta Ensenada* encontrarás más de 50 inmuebles en renta, ... B.C. Mexico Apartamento en Zona Centro, Calle cuarta y Guadalupe, ...


----------



## medi (Jul 16, 2015)

terrybahena said:


> Not sure if we're supposed to post companies...so I'll send you a private msg with a good person/company to call for the Ensenada area.


Could you please send me this information


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

First of all, Craigslist has very very very few listings in the Ensenada area;
Second, CL rentals tend to be higher priced than in newspapers.
You need to visit the area for a week or so and drive around and look at places as the Ensenada area varies neighborhood to neighborhood esp. with the noise factor. Be careful about using agents; most have better success with finding a rental on their own; agents generally are interested in getting a commission rather than finding something suitable for your needs.


----------

